# DIY Business Liquidation?



## FirstaidKit (29 Jun 2022)

Hi, my wife has a small business with a T/O of approx €16k per year. I have been doing the CRO & Revenue returns for the past few years to avoid accountancy charges ( as the business in so small) We are thinking of closing it down and as it is a limited compnay wanted to know if I could do this myself? There are no staff, no loans, no agreements ( rent / leases etc.) the small creditiors would be paid off, there is only a directos loan (i.e me) that I suppose would be written off. Any suggestions appreciated.


----------



## noelÓm (29 Jun 2022)

Seems like a straightforward case.

1. Pay off all the creditors.
2. Use any remaining assets to repay as much of the director's loan as possible, then write-off the rest.
3. Apply to the CRO for voluntary strike-off.




__





						CRO - Voluntary Strike-Off
					

Voluntary Strike-off. Means of qualification for strike-off and procedure to be adopted



					www.cro.ie


----------



## FirstaidKit (22 Jul 2022)

Thanks for taking the time to reply., much apprecaited


----------



## FirstaidKit (22 Jul 2022)

noelÓm said:


> Seems like a straightforward case.
> 
> 1. Pay off all the creditors.
> 2. Use any remaining assets to repay as much of the director's loan as possible, then write-off the rest.
> ...


Thanks for taking the time to reply, much appreciated


----------

